# HaBe, Fischbeker Heide: Anfänger sucht Fahrgemeinschaft



## pethei (5. Oktober 2018)

Moin Moin!

Ich, 29, habe kürzlich das Mountainbiken für mich entdeckt und bin seit einem Monat im Besitz eines Grand Canyon 7.0. Das möchte natürlich bewegt werden, und so war ich in den letzten Wochen viel unterwegs, u.A. 2x in den Harburger Bergen und der Fischbeker Heide. Der Bequemlichkeit halber bin ich dabei Touren von Komoot gefolgt und hatte immer das Gefühl, diese falsch herum abzufahren - Schotterpisten runter, Wurzeltrails hoch.
Um das künftig zu vermeiden, und natürlich weil das Fahren in der Gruppe mehr Spaß macht als alleine, suche ich nach Leuten, denen ich mich regelmäßig anschließen kann.
Wie gesagt, ich bin Anfänger. Technisch ist es bei mir also noch nicht so weit her. Aber ich bin jung und halbwegs fit, und somit guter Dinge.

Ich plane im übrigen morgen, 06.10., zwischen 11 und 12 nochmal eine Runde zu starten. Wenn sich so kurzfristig schon jemand findet, wäre das natürlich perfekt.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## rhnordpool (6. Oktober 2018)

Na das Forum hast du ja gefunden .
Ich schätze aber, daß Du erfolgreicher sein wirst, wenn Du dich in den schon existierenden Foren einbringst, statt darauf zu warten, daß man sich bei Dir meldet.
Viel Glück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfteich (15. Oktober 2018)

Moin Peter,
ich habe schon öfter Anfänger geschrieben, aber wenn es so weit war, kam keine Reaktion im Forum.
Wie auch immer, gestern habe ich eine Gruppe gesehen, waren wohl auch Anfänger dabei.
Aber ich finde, als Anfänger ist es zu 2. oder 3. besser, um das Gelände kennen zu lernen
und die Tricks oder auch Problemstellen.
Ich kann Dir ggf nächstes Wochenende anbieten, Start wäre Waldfrieden in Neugraben.
Es gibt hier paar super Trails, wie Hasselbrack oder Karlstein, die fahre ich öfter an.
In der Heide ist es bei zu schönem Wetter zu voll, da muss man tiefer in den Wald rein 
Bei Interesse hier oder PN melden, dann wird sich was finden.
Ach ja, eine Fahrgemeinschaft zu finden, die schon sehr gut drauf ist und dann mit Einsteiger fahren, könnte ggf. sehr Anspruchsvoll für den _neuen_ sein oder nur genug Mut mitbringen


----------



## huetterei (16. November 2018)

pethei schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> 
> Ich, 29, habe kürzlich das Mountainbiken für mich entdeckt und bin seit einem Monat im Besitz eines Grand Canyon 7.0. Das möchte natürlich bewegt werden, und so war ich in den letzten Wochen viel unterwegs, u.A. 2x in den Harburger Bergen und der Fischbeker Heide. Der Bequemlichkeit halber bin ich dabei Touren von Komoot gefolgt und hatte immer das Gefühl, diese falsch herum abzufahren - Schotterpisten runter, Wurzeltrails hoch.
> Um das künftig zu vermeiden, und natürlich weil das Fahren in der Gruppe mehr Spaß macht als alleine, suche ich nach Leuten, denen ich mich regelmäßig anschließen kann.
> ...



Moin Peter,
ich weiß nicht ob das ganze für Dich noch aktuell ist, oder ob Du
a) Dein Bike inzwischen wieder verkauft hast weil MTBler alle Stoffel sind
ODER
b) Du inzwischen glückliches Mitglied einer regelmäßig fahrenden MTB Gruppe bist,
ABER, (ja, es gibt immer ein aber)
theoretisch am einfachsten ist es, am Sonntag um 10:00Uhr gestiefelt und gerädert an der Kärntner Hütte vorzufahren (Cuxhavener Straße, nähe Kreuzung Waltershofer Straße). Dann startet dort eine Truppe mit vielen wechselnden Mitfahrern, die sich wechselnd zusammenfinden, und wo auch jeder willkommen ist. Ich selber bin noch nicht mitgefahren, weiß daher nicht wie gut oder schnell gefahren wird, aber bei ständig wechselnden Mitfahrern dürfte es nicht so fürchterlich sein.

Zusätzlich kann ich Dir anbieten bei unserer Gruppe mitzufahren. Wir sind schon eine ganze Weile unterwegs und sind ein wilder Haufen unterschiedlichen Alters, die alle von starken Nebenterminschwierigkeiten geplagt sind. Sprich: 20 Leute in der Whattsappgruppe, aber am Start sind immer nur 3-5 Fahrer.

Wir fahren nicht ab Kärntner Hütte, sondern ab Wildpark Schwarze Berge (Kreuzung Ehestorfer Heideweg, Am Wildpark).
So zum Beispiel auch am 17.11. um 10:00Uhr. Häufig auch Sonntags, nach whattsapp Absprache.
Ansonsten am besten ein PN an mich, dann kannst Du in die Gruppe rein, oder ich gebe Dir zunächst das nächste Startdatum.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## pethei (17. November 2018)

Moin Micha,

weder a) noch b) treffen zu. Im Zweifel fahre ich auch alleine  Die 10:00-Gruppe am Sonntag hat mich vor 2 Wochen das erste Mal mitgenommen. War sehr spannend, jemandem hinterherzufahren, der die interessanten Stellen kennt. Konditionsmäßig komme ich sehr gut mit, an der Technik arbeite ich noch 

Dein  Angebot nehme ich gerne an, ich habe dir eine PN geschickt.


----------



## dorfteich (18. November 2018)

soo, war heute mit Peter los, leider war ich noch nicht so fit wie gedacht nach einer Zwangspause, 
aber das wird wieder. Karlstein und Hasselbrack waren auch gut besucht.
Beim nächsten Mal die Heide in angriff nehmen...


----------

